# Hoppin' John Jambalaya



## luckytrim (Jan 15, 2006)

Hoppin' John Jambalaya

2 Tbsp Vegetable Oil
2 Large Onions -- chopped
1 Green Pepper -- chopped
1/2 Cup Chopped Fresh Parsley
3 Garlic Cloves -- chopped
2 Lbs. Smoked Hot Sausage -- sauteed and sliced
1 Lb Salt Pork, Boiled 15 Minutes -- cut into small piece
1 Lb Black-Eyed Peas, Boiled Until About Half-C
6 Cups Chicken Broth
3 Cups Rice
Salt And Freshly Ground Pepper
1 Bunch Green Onions -- chopped

Heat oil in Dutch oven or other large pot over medium heat. Add onion, green
pepper, parsley and garlic, and saute about 10 minutes. Add sausage, salt
pork, peas and chicken broth and bring to boil. Add rice and return to boil.
Cover tightly and simmer about 45 minutes; DO NOT LIFT LID. Season with salt
and pepper to taste and add green onion, mixing well. Let stand about 5-10
minutes before serving.
Makes 12 - 16 servings.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 15, 2006)

YUM - I didn't get to make this for New Year's day as I traditionally do but it was hard to figure out how to cook while  flat on my back  

The only thing I add to mine that is different is I cook some collard greens, when done I add them to the hoppin john.  I have got to make this - maybe it will still bring me good luck for the new year even if late?  Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 7, 2006)

DANG!That sounds good especially the black eyed peas they are not a popular legume out here but I like them.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 7, 2006)

that's a fine recipe...blending two favorites...a keeper


----------

